# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Niamhs poems

## Niamh

This is a poem i wrote back in october 2001 during an Irish Lit lecture in college.


*REMEMBRANCE*

Life so sad and lonely 
Full of death an destruction,
Quite close to home, and only
Peace of mind is in construction.

With great fears of sudden loss,
And sudden loss revealed,
With only happiness to toss,
The fate of the world is sealed.

Two towers that stood grand and tall,
Two gliding birds crash into a floor.
Thousands die beneath its fall
And bring the world into a war.

School kids mocked, teased and jeered,
Segragation within their neighbourhood,
In twenty years we may hear they've cheered
A saddened cry against a loss of childhood.

Corruption is nothing but the beginning,
Destruction middle, loss the end.
And with a band of heralds singing,
God his Angels shall he send.

Niamh Anne king 02/oct/01

Please let me know what you think.

----------


## lanaia74

Totally AWESOME!

----------


## Niamh

> Totally AWESOME!


cheers! :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

*The Fall of The 1916 Rising*

He felt his skin go damp and heavy,
As he watched his men grow weak and weary,
As they were marched along the crowded street
Towards the place where they and death would meet.

Their hour of darkness finally met them
As the soldiers placed there guns before him,
He heard a bang and felt lead go through him,
for then he knew he'd lost his pride
As he felt the pain go up his side
For then he fell and there he died.

17/11/97

----------


## Niamh

*Dont worry about lifes torments*

Dont worry about life 
Dont worry about death,
just think of lifes little things,
Like the wonderful friends you've met.

Just take life easy,
And go at you own pace,
Because i know it's hard to concentrate
When torments make you busy mind race.

Dont feel like you're being punished,
Cause nobodys punishing you,
And we all praise the little things,
That create the wonderful things you do.

You're the only friend that makes me whole 
And makes me feel good about myself.
And you know that you've got us
To make you become your true self.

You know we're there to comfort you,
When you feel sad and lonely,
And you know we'll try for an eternity
To create a place for you thats homely.

Sure we'll always have the beach
And the waves crawling on the sand,
And sitting by those flames at night 
We'll always be at hand.

15/11/01

----------


## Pensive

Really good poems, Niamh! I like the rhythm and rhyme in them.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Really good poems, Niamh! I like the rhythm and rhyme in them.


Thanks pensive! I enjoy writing poems but havent really written many in a long time. There are two more i'd like to post but my boyfriend has them at the moment and i've been trying to get them off him for a while now.

I should maybe have explained the backround to them a bit. It first one 'Recollection' was written when i was sitting in my Irish Lit class in college just after 9/11. There was also problem in the north of Ireland about Catholic school children being prevented to walk down a particular road to get to school by protestant protesters and it disgusted me.They were only children! Its my reflection at the wotrlds problems and how we are causing our own distruction for silly reasons.

The second one 'Fall of the 1916 rising' i wrote in my history class in third year of secondary school. Its, as the title suggests, about the easter rising in dublin in 1916 and the execution of its leaders, mainly Padraig Pearse.

The third one 'Dont worry about lifes torments' was written for a girl who was my friend in college, who at the time was suffering from suicidal depression. It was to show here that no matter what we'd be there for her and help her through it.

----------


## Pensive

> Thanks pensive! I enjoy writing poems but havent really written many in a long time. There are two more i'd like to post but my boyfriend has them at the moment and i've been trying to get them off him for a while now.
> 
> I should maybe have explained the backround to them a bit. It first one 'Recollection' was written when i was sitting in my Irish Lit class in college just after 9/11. There was also problem in the north of Ireland about Catholic school children being prevented to walk down a particular road to get to school by protestant protesters and it disgusted me.They were only children! Its my reflection at the wotrlds problems and how we are causing our own distruction for silly reasons.
> 
> The second one 'Fall of the 1916 rising' i wrote in my history class in third year of secondary school. Its, as the title suggests, about the easter rising in dublin in 1916 and the execution of its leaders, mainly Padraig Pearse.
> 
> The third one 'Dont worry about lifes torments' was written for a girl who was my friend in college, who at the time was suffering from suicidal depression. It was to show here that no matter what we'd be there for her and help her through it.


I am looking forward to read those poems.  :Smile:  As for these three poems, though all of these are well-written, I will have to say I like first one the most. It's very emotional. My favourite lines:




> Corruption is nothing but the beginning,
> Destruction middle, loss the end.
> And with a band of heralds singing,
> God his Angels shall he send.

----------


## Niamh

Actually i really like that stanza as well. I remember my friends in college saying that it catches you and makes you think about whats going on around you.( same friend when reading it first had looked at me and asked me if i was ok! :FRlol:  was a bit disturbed)

When i get my hands on the other two i'll poest them in this thread. i'd rather keep them all together instead of floating around the thread pages. I a bit of and organise feak sometimes.

----------


## maggie yang

really impressed me,I am glad to feel something in your poems, especially the first one.

----------


## Niamh

> really impressed me,I am glad to feel something in your poems, especially the first one.


Thank you Maggie! I'm glad you liked them.

----------


## Pendragon

I am sorry, Niamh, for not complimenting you sooner on a great poem! Sad but hauntingly beautiful, as Banshees are sometimes discribed in legends.

----------


## manolia

> I think a lot of us have at one stage...
> What do you think i should call it?


Oh Niamh i couldn't suggest a title :Blush:  ..I am sure you will find a suitable one. Thanx for asking  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

I've been trying to think of a suitable title but my brain doesnt seem to want to work at the moment. :Blush:  Thats why i decided to ask everyone here for help! :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

> I am sorry, Niamh, for not complimenting you sooner on a great poem! Sad but hauntingly beautiful, as Banshees are sometimes discribed in legends.


Oh... :Blush:  thank you so much Pendragon! but you have complimented that one before elsewhere! I think you said it was a nice little sad poem. :Smile:  
you are the master poet here Pen, any ideas what i can call it?

----------


## Pendragon

I think your title is good. *Remembrance* comes to mind...

----------


## vhaney

Nice piece Niamh. (all good, I really like the last one) I know that mood, for me it's kinda like a depression or haunting melancholy. As far as a title it reminds me of a Willaiam Faulkner story, As I Lay Dying.

----------


## Niamh

> I think your title is good. *Remembrance* comes to mind...


I like that Pengragon. It fits well with the first poem, seeing as it is about remembering to incidences. Thanks!




> Nice piece Niamh. (all good, I really like the last one) I know that mood, for me it's kinda like a depression or haunting melancholy. As far as a title it reminds me of a Willaiam Faulkner story, As I Lay Dying.


I like that.


It Just inspired me...
_As I Lie Haunted_

As I lie Haunted, memories are my spirits shackles,
chained forever to those foolish follies done in youth.
Nothing can free me, as my ears boom with the ghostly cackle
Of the devil who lies beside me, waiting for my death.
I can not escape......

----------


## Niamh

Pen I've named the first poem Remembrance. Thanks for the suggestion. :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Heres a little poem i just wrote for the person who got my card details!

Investigations on its way,
I hope you have somethings to say!
I dont think it right what you do,
but dont you worry i've spotted you!
I hope someone catches you at work,
and locks you up you stupid jerk!

----------


## Nightshade

> Heres a little poem i just wrote for the person who got my card details!
> 
> Investigations on its way,
> I hope you have somethings to say!
> I dont think it right what you do,
> but dont you worry i've spotted you!
> I hope someone catches you at work,
> and locks you up you stupid jerk!


hehe thats is a good one, poor you did the person do much damage??

----------


## Niamh

I'm lucky that i caught them just as they started so its only around the 500 mark. But it still makes me angry.

----------


## Pensive

> Heres a little poem i just wrote for the person who got my card details!
> 
> Investigations on its way,
> I hope you have somethings to say!
> I dont think it right what you do,
> but dont you worry i've spotted you!
> I hope someone catches you at work,
> and locks you up you stupid jerk!


This is a nice rhyme! I am glad you were able to catch him though. This stuff is going on even without people being caught sometimes.

----------


## Niamh

Thanks pensive.
Hey i'm still trying to get my hands on those poems from my boyfriend for you to read. No luck so far!

----------


## andave_ya

Really lovely poems, Niamh. Especially the one without a title, that was my favorite.

----------


## Niamh

Thanks Adya! :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Thanks pensive.
> Hey i'm still trying to get my hands on those poems from my boyfriend for you to read. No luck so far!


Good luck! I hope you succeed.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

still trying but i've given him a break from the nagging as he's under stress with college. But as soon as thats over... :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

*Shattering Thoughts*


The sun on the river shimmers silver
As i sit alone where we once sat,
Looking out at Anna Livia our river
Remembering the days we spent in chit chat.

We would spend hours joking, teasing,
Laughing; a merry duo we were!
But now theres no more pleasing.
We are no longer that happy Pair.

You talk only about work, and a game,
While i am expected to sit listen.
What happened? why arent things the same?
no more laughs, no more kissin'!

Is this it? should we call it a day?
Are you even aware that here
and now love may have gone away?
That things may never be as they were?

As I sit, i ponder, feeling sad.
i never thought that things would get this bad.

----------


## firefangled

Niamh, you poem without a title is moving. Sometimes you have to let it be for awhile to come up with an appropriate title. I like your poems and their titles. You will think of this one as well.

Keep writing!

----------


## Niamh

> Niamh, you poem without a title is moving. Sometimes you have to let it be for awhile to come up with an appropriate title. I like your poems and their titles. You will think of this one as well.
> 
> Keep writing!


Thanks fire! Dont you worry! as long as i keep feeling, i'll keep writing!

----------


## symphony

the last line of this last poem is ultra-cool  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

Thanks Symphony! :Blush:  I throw in the last two lines when i was typing it up.

----------


## symphony

lol those hurried additions make a poem so much more enjoyable to read, funny how they become, at times, the very essence of a poem! happens too often  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  I know! It happens way too often for me. Its always the lines that people tell me they really liked. Maybe its the last bit of passion you unleash into the poem and thats why it brings it together!

----------


## symphony

lol same goes for me.
i remember once when i wrote a bengali poem and kept it unfinished, i added a 2-line closing to it later when showing it to some friends, and those 2 lines were more appreciated than the whole poem! so much to sharp add-ons!!

----------


## Niamh

:Brow:  You said it! You spend ages getting the other lines sorted and then lash a couple down and wham, they are the favs. A well i suppose that once they like it thats all that should matter!

----------


## symphony

not what we can call justice to the other lines though  :Biggrin:  
but still yeah i suppose all that matters is ppl liking them. after all, the add-ons are but our creation as well so...  :FRlol:

----------


## Nagaraja_Madego

Hi, your poems are good. you are too much philosophical....!!! 


Corruption is nothing but the beginning,
Destruction middle, loss the end.
And with a band of heralds singing,
God his Angels shall he send.

----------


## Niamh

> Hi, your poems are good. you are too much philosophical....!!! 
> 
> 
> Corruption is nothing but the beginning,
> Destruction middle, loss the end.
> And with a band of heralds singing,
> God his Angels shall he send.


Thanks Nagaraja. Welcome to Litnet! Hope you have fun around the forum! :Wave:

----------


## Niamh

As i lie down to rest
my head is filled with thoughts
of future emotions and troubled past.
Sometimes eyes glisten,
tears forming on surface fighting for release.
Darkness overcomes,
And as i lie dreaming
My dreams are filled with thoughts
of future emotions and troubled past.

----------


## Pensive

> As i lie down to rest
> my head is filled with thoughts
> of future emotions and troubles past.
> Sometimes eyes glisten,
> tears forming on surface fighting for release.
> Darkness overcomes,
> And as i lie dreaming
> My dreams are filled with thoughts
> of future emotions and troubles past.


Short and fine!  :Smile: 

But I think _of future emotions and 'troubled' past_ would look better than _of future emotions and 'troubles' past_.

----------


## Niamh

> Short and fine! 
> 
> But I think _of future emotions and 'troubled' past_ would look better than _of future emotions and 'troubles' past_.


done.

----------


## symphony

> As i lie down to rest
> my head is filled with thoughts
> of future emotions and troubled past.
> Sometimes eyes glisten,
> tears forming on surface fighting for release.
> Darkness overcomes,
> And as i lie dreaming
> My dreams are filled with thoughts
> of future emotions and troubled past.


Good one  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

thanks symphony!

----------


## Niamh

There for a while my heart began to beat again.
For a time it had been turned to stone,
was still and cold, rendered dead by loves pain.
But then you came, and softened it with sweet voices subtle tone.

I felt that some new hope was beating inside my breast,
A new chance to feel, to glow, to love and live,
But trapped. You challenged my concience to a test,
A test i could not take, for with another man, my love i could not give.

But now you are to be gone, never will i see you 
for my future is not something i can forsee.
But over time like with others, i will forget you too.
For like them, through my silence, you are not aware of me.

Yet now a fire burns in me, for something different, something new.
Its time to make a change, do something with my life 
And not worry about pleasing others, and thanks to you
my eyes are open to my lifes agonising truth, its strife.

I cannot sit and wait around, i'm tired of it, no more pain!
Its time to live my life in happiness, peace, and not alone.
Thank you and goodbye. This melted heart it can finally beat again.
And never again shall i let bad love turn it into stone.

----------


## quasimodo1

To Niamh: Excellent stanza but my instinct tells me you had two or more in you but muted these expressions. It doesn't take away from the poem, but maybe it would shine brighter with the obvious followup I felt coming. quasimodo1

----------


## Niamh

you are right. I've let it all out now. You can now read the rest. Thanks Quasi!

----------


## silverangel

simple thoughts but true- but i like the one that speaks of not worrying about life's torments- just joined, so people, just you wait and i'll post some poems of mine too- later... :Frown:

----------


## Janine

Yes, *Niamh,* wonderful, interesting poem. I liked it very much. How did you put that link into your post? Just curious. I just noticed it.

I agree with *Pensive* on this first one. I just noticed that too so I had to revise this post.




> Originally Posted by Niamh 
> As i lie down to rest
> my head is filled with thoughts
> of future emotions and troubles past.
> Sometimes eyes glisten,
> tears forming on surface fighting for release.
> Darkness overcomes,
> And as i lie dreaming
> My dreams are filled with thoughts
> ...


Very nice indeed.

----------


## Niamh

Thanks Janine. If you liked those two poems you should look back on the other pages.
Are you on about the link in my sig?

----------


## Pensive

> There for a while my heart began to beat again.
> For a time it had been turned to stone,
> was still and cold, rendered dead by loves pain.
> But then you came, and softened it with sweet voices subtle tone.
> 
> I felt that some new hope was beating inside my breast,
> A new chance to feel, to glow, to love and live,
> But trapped. You challenged my concience to a test,
> A test i could not take, for with another man, my love i could not give.
> ...


It's really well-written. Made me feel with you. Seems like a cry from the heart because of a real experience. That's a good spirit:

_And never shall I let bad love turn it into stone_

I have got problem with one verse though. Here:




> But now you are to be gone, never will i see you 
> for my future is not something i can forsee.
> But over time like with others, i will forget you too.
> For like them, through my silence, you are not aware of me.


Firstly, _I_ should be with capital letters. I never really understand though why they have created this rule, linguists want us to be narcissistic perhaps, as they feel we need to capitalise letters when we are talking about _I_ which means ourselves/our views.  :Tongue:  I don't know why don't we put a capital letter for _y_ in _you_! Oh well...

Secondly, you (I think it should be You) have written you wouldn't be able to see the person you have directed this poem to but then you also mention you can't forsee your future. Then you also write quite in a matter-of-fact way that you would forget him. My point is that these statements seem to be contradicting each other. If you can't forsee anything, why are you too sure that you would forget him? An addition of _maybe_ or _perhaps_ might be better, like this:

_But now you are gone 'perhaps' never will I see you
For my future is not something I can forsee
But over time like others, 'maybe' I would forget you too_

----------


## ampoule

> There for a while my heart began to beat again.
> For a time it had been turned to stone,
> was still and cold, rendered dead by loves pain.
> But then you came, and softened it with sweet voices subtle tone.
> 
> I felt that some new hope was beating inside my breast,
> A new chance to feel, to glow, to love and live,
> But trapped. You challenged my concience to a test,
> A test i could not take, for with another man, my love i could not give.
> ...


Niamh,
I like and understand this poem. I especially enjoyed the rhyme. It wasn't sing-songy. In fact, I had to go back...'looky there at that nice scheme'. I hope you take that as a compliment.

----------


## Niamh

Uncle Dick.

Sad news we have just heard,
News of you; gone to the light.
They said that yesterday you felt ill.
Today your sickness won, 
Now you will feel no pain.
I will always remember you,
How light-hearted and youthful you were.
Of the time you told me of your cycle trip to Galway,
Of how you got half way there, but had to turned back.
Fairview strand, your homeland had been bombed,
Was small damage, mistaken for Britain or Belfast.
Rumours said the Germans had bombed the Zoo also,
That the lions were loose, terrorizing the streets of Dublin.
And monkeys swinging from roof to roof.
How you had returned home to find your mother cooking,
And learnt that you brother slept through it all, 
Unaware of what happened;
That the Zoo was intact, the animals were not loose.
The seed of excitement that thought created died with the truth.
Apart from the Strand, Dublin would still be Dublin.
That was good enough for you!
I am sad to hear you are gone. You lived to see one more birthday,
You were eighty-seven yesterday.
I will never hear you anecdotes, your witty repartees!
You have moved on to a new life, 
And now the ears of Angels shall hear your tales instead.
Farewell Uncle Dick. 
May your new life be the great adventure you always wanted.
Rest your self. Your soul can no longer feel pain.


8/09/2007
RIP Richard Bowden 1920-2007

----------


## TheFifthElement

Niamh, I'm sorry to hear of your loss. It's a lovely poem, and a lovely tribute.

----------


## ampoule

My sympathies also. He sounded like quite a guy!

----------


## Niamh

he was quite a character! I was very lucky to get to interview him for my oral history/folklore project in college. Both people i interview died within less than a year of each other.

----------


## Pensive

> he was quite a character! I was very lucky to get to interview him for my oral history/folklore project in college. Both people i interview died within less than a year of each other.


They live through those interviews you took. Their memories. Not the same as the presence of someone's physical and mental self near but enough at times...

----------


## AimusSage

> *The Fall of The 1916 Rising*
> 
> He felt his skin go damp and heavy,
> As he watched his men grow weak and weary,
> As they were marched along the crowded street
> Towards the place where they and death would meet.
> 
> Their hour of darkness finally met them
> As the soldiers placed there guns before him,
> ...


I can't belief you wrote that when you were just 14! It's really good, esp. if one realizes the historical context.




> Heres a little poem i just wrote for the person who got my card details!
>  
> Investigations on its way,
> I hope you have somethings to say!
> I dont think it right what you do,
> but dont you worry i've spotted you!
> I hope someone catches you at work,
> and locks you up you stupid jerk!


Ugh, Credit card fraud. You got to hate it. Had a problem with it too a few months back, Good thing my bank is really adamant about the protection and caught on with the first suspicious charge. I love my bank. They replaced my card for free and it didn't cost me a penny in the end.

I almost forgot the important bit. The poem is good, got a laugh out of me.  :FRlol:  Not the most sensible response to it, but I thought it was just darn funny how you say stupid jerk in the last sentence. 




> Uncle Dick.
> 
> Sad news we have just heard,
> News of you; gone to the light.
> They said that yesterday you felt ill.
> Today your sickness won, 
> Now you will feel no pain.
> I will always remember you,
> How light-hearted and youthful you were.
> ...


Great eulogy! It really gives an idea of the kind of man he was.  :Smile: 



Yeats was a great Irish poet, and so are you  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

Aw thanks Aimus! :Blush:  I'm no where near as good as Yeats!

----------


## Niamh

These are a couple of poems that where originally in this thread but I removed so i could enter them into a compatition but got cold feet... I am returning them to the thread.  :Smile: 

*Enough now, Enough Said*
Enough now, Enough said.
Keep your fickle feelings aside.
Everything you say pounds my head.
I'm bruised. Just go, let me hide!
You are not here anymore for me.
Why dont you just go away!
There's nothing here for you to see,
It cant be saved for another day.

I imagine you go and leave me in silence
And lie down where the ground is cold.
And i weep, but not for your absence,
But for the love we let wither, let go old.
Its time to say goodbye, time to leave,
There is more to life and love than we believe.

Niamh King 03/07/2007

----------


## Niamh

Looking out the window,
What do i see?
I see the world,
It waits for me... 
and still waits.

The clock it tolls,
it gives its cry,
but lying i remain,
time passes by...
time and time again.

The light it fades,
but still i lie,
the moon soon rises
in the dark sky...
darker and darker still.

26/3/07

----------


## Niamh

I wrote this in Sprinks blog and with the advice of Kiz Paws, i have placed it here.

Life is full of chances,
Make sure you dont miss yours.
Be Free, Stay Free, 
soar through life like the birds.
Choose to live your life the way you want to.
Dont let anyone else tell you otherwise.
And always be yourself.

----------


## kiz_paws

> I wrote this in Sprinks blog and with the advice of Kiz Paws, i have placed it here.
> 
> Life is full of chances,
> Make sure you dont miss yours.
> Be Free, Stay Free, 
> soar through life like the birds.
> Choose to live your life the way you want to.
> Dont let anyone else tell you otherwise.
> And always be yourself.


I said it once, I'll say it again, I *love* this poem, Niamh.  :Nod:   :Thumbs Up: 

The opening two lines I found to be very profound and such good advice; yes, I'll remember your words for a long time to come, Niamh. ~K♥zzo

----------


## Niamh

> I said it once, I'll say it again, I *love* this poem, Niamh.  
> 
> The opening two lines I found to be very profound and such good advice; yes, I'll remember your words for a long time to come, Niamh. ~K♥zzo


Thanks Kiz  :Blush:

----------


## Anto Magann

Once when strolling through some woods,
By the lakes of Glendalough in Wicklow,
We stopped, and side by side we stood,
And watched the buzzards gliding low.

We walked amongst the monastic ruins,
Beside the graves and tower high,
The birds around us sung lovers tunes,
To all who passed beneath the sky

----------


## hoope

Really nyc poems.. i enjoyed reading them .. I loved Dont worry about lifes torments; there's alot in it from meanings... Great Piece

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> Once when strolling through some woods,
> By the lakes of Glendalough in Wicklow,
> We stopped, and side by side we stood,
> And watched the buzzards gliding low.
> 
> We walked amongst the monastic ruins,
> Beside the graves and tower high,
> The birds around us sing lovers tunes,
> To all those who passed beneath the sky


Lovely lyric but please consider changing "sing" in the penultimate line to _sang_. And for the rhythm, consider losing "those" in the last line

----------


## Arcana

The first poem is (by far) my favourite! Quite Amazing!

----------


## optimisticnad

> This is a poem i wrote back in october 2001 during an Irish Lit lecture in college.
> 
> 
> *REMEMBRANCE*
> 
> Life so sad and lonely 
> Full of death an destruction,
> Quite close to home, and only
> Peace of mind is in construction.
> ...


I agree with PAM, first poem is the best. this is fantastic, if you can write like this you have a bright future ahead!

----------


## Niamh

Thanks so much you guys!  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

This is a poem i wrote recently. Its a bit on the rough side and needs a bit of work...

*Be Not Caged Dear Heart*

Be not caged dear heart, be free
To love once more. Break down the chains
That have long contained you. Can't you see
The Passion that comes to soothe, to heal the pains
Caused by a love whose love was
Nothing but sorrow, nothing but hate.

Be free dear heart, beat once more
in tune with loves sweet song of light!
Sing with joy, play a merry rhythm, for
Soon, who knows, those shackles might
Rust, the heart might sicken with poison.
And for love...it may be too late.

----------


## layna

nice poems  :Smile:  

p.s. which yeats poem is your quote from? its beautiful.

----------


## Niamh

its the stolen child.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=26503

----------


## Niamh

Silently the sea rolls softly on the sand,
Gently carressing small wet shells that shine in the light.
Not far out i can see a ferry heading towards Land
And watch as the gulls on the rocks take flight.
I lift my camera and take some shots of Howth
To the north, Dublin and Wicklow to the South...
And i sit, putting my camera down, shrug off my coat
And let the warn sun touch my skin, a smile shapes my mouth.
The sand feels soft and gentle on my fingers as I
Dig my nails in. I close my eyes, listening 
To waves crashing, other people on the beach, birds in the sky...
I open my eyes and look at the water, the heavenly sun glissening
Silver on the waves... and i wonder what it would be like to share
The feeling of tranquility beside someone to love, someone to care...

----------


## Niamh

This is a poem i wrote years ago and put into my blog but never entered here...


*June*

So softly swishes leafy trees of summer
as the gentle breeze caresses the green.
the heat of june shows misty horizons haze,
a blanket for lovers lying lazily in the shade.
Daisies sway and dance a union with blades of grass,
the birds above sing melodies of warm heart filled bliss.

----------


## AuntShecky

This one, "June" sounded so pleasant to the "ear." All those "s" sounds, similar to the breezes it describes. All too often we poets manque worry about the sense to the detriment of the sound, not in this one, though. Great job, Lass!

----------


## Niamh

Hey thanks Auntie!  :Biggrin:  I have always liked that little poem.  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

This is so lovely  :Smile:  The poem itself gives me a feeling of tranquility and such pretty pictures in my mind

----------


## Niamh

Thanks Star.  :Smile:

----------


## jinjang

REMEBRANCE reflects well of many countries where the war rages on and touches all of us in our meditation. Great poem! 

JUNE reminds me of spring of my country and I am sure it is the same in your part of the world. June would be at the end of spring and at the beginning of summer. Warmth prevails already all around the country. Glimpse of hope!

THOUGHT ON THE BEACH reminds of the sea shore of Korea where I sat for a long time listening to the wave hitting the rocks. I always like to be alone on the beach, which is just my personal preference. 

BE NOT CAGED DEAR HEART



> Sing with joy, play a merry rhythm, for
> Soon, who knows, those shackles might
> Rust, the heart might sicken with poison.
> And for love...it may be too late.


Why ends with such prediction of "rust?" Why not keeping youthful ignorance
and illusion for a while longer?

I like all your poems and keep at it since you are good at it!

SHATTERING THOUGHTS brought back the time I spent with a good friend. We used to walk from one end of a city to the other end, chatting. I do not remember what we talked about, but it was delicious and it was a treasure I lost.




> As i lie down to rest
> my head is filled with thoughts
> of future emotions and troubled past.
> Sometimes eyes glisten,
> tears forming on surface fighting for release.
> Darkness overcomes,
> And as i lie dreaming
> My dreams are filled with thoughts
> of future emotions and troubled past.


Did you find the title to this poem?
You seemed like having a restless night.

GOODBYE: Now you have written a poem about the person, you will not forget him?
We do not easily forget those who give such positive influence.

----------


## ampoule

> This is a poem i wrote years ago and put into my blog but never entered here...
> 
> 
> *June*
> 
> So softly swishes leafy trees of summer
> as the gentle breeze caresses the green.
> the heat of june shows misty horizons haze,
> a blanket for lovers lying lazily in the shade.
> ...


And now, I can't wait for June! Lovely.

----------


## Niamh

Okay so this expression has been in my head the last day or two. While in work it popped into my head. suddenly i was writing down a poem and when i finished, i read it and i was a bit surprised. I cant help think of it as a bold statement. And i'm not sure about it.
But here it is. Please let me know what you think. 

*Is Mise Me Fein*
Is mise me fein
I am no one else
Take me as I am.
All flaws, all warts,
All virtues, all passions,
I'll change for no one.

I am myself
I am no one else
Take me as I am.
My heart laughs with joy,
And it cries with sorrow,
I'll change it for no one.

Is mise me fein
I am no one else
Take me as I am.
You can either love me
Or you can hate me...
I'll change for no one.

I am myself
I am no one else,
Take me as I am.
All flaws, all warts
All virtues, all passions
I'll change for no one.

Is mise me fein
I am no one else...
I'll change for no man.

----------


## Niamh

> REMEBRANCE reflects well of many countries where the war rages on and touches all of us in our meditation. Great poem! 
> 
> JUNE reminds me of spring of my country and I am sure it is the same in your part of the world. June would be at the end of spring and at the beginning of summer. Warmth prevails already all around the country. Glimpse of hope!
> 
> THOUGHT ON THE BEACH reminds of the sea shore of Korea where I sat for a long time listening to the wave hitting the rocks. I always like to be alone on the beach, which is just my personal preference. 
> 
> BE NOT CAGED DEAR HEART
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! thanks so much for your feedback!  :Smile: 



> And now, I can't wait for June! Lovely.


Lets hope its a nice june!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

so Is Mise Me Fein meansd I am no one else? I like it niamh really do!  :Nod:

----------


## Delta40

Is Mise Me Fein
Is mise me fein
I am no one else
Take me as I am.
All flaws, all warts,
All virtues, all passions,
I'll change for no one.

I am myself
I am no one else
Take me as I am.
My heart laughs with joy,
And it cries with sorrow,
I'll change it for no one.

Is mise me fein
I am no one else
Take me as I am.
You can either love me
Or you can hate me...
I'll change for no one.

I am myself
I am no one else,
Take me as I am.
All flaws, all warts
All virtues, all passions
I'll change for no one.

Is mise me fein
I am no one else...
I'll change for no man.

I think it is beautiful. I come a long journey to be where am I now and I expect to rest here and there and then put on my well worn boots - thankful that such scenic spots exist I reflect to make the changes I believe are needed to travel forward.

You wrote my heart with conviction. Thank you

----------


## Niamh

> so Is Mise Me Fein meansd I am no one else? I like it niamh really do!


It means i am myself.  :Smile: 




> I think it is beautiful. I come a long journey to be where am I now and I expect to rest here and there and then put on my well worn boots - thankful that such scenic spots exist I reflect to make the changes I believe are needed to travel forward.
> 
> You wrote my heart with conviction. Thank you


you are welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

So i've been rummaging around my room trying to sort some things out for my big move tomorrow and i came across a small browning slip of paper with a poem i scribbled on and dated 8/05/05.  :Smile: 

So i thought i'd share it with you all.

*Remember*

When you have time to think
Remember i am there for you.
And every time your eyes blink
Remember i am there for you.

I understand that times have faultered
Friends may have drifted
Love may have aultered...

But dont forget those who care
For they are the ones whose love you share.

Remember true friends love is true.
Remember i am there for you.

----------


## Helga

'Is Mise Me Fein' I loved that one

----------


## librarius_qui

(so do I)

Simple, and pretty. "Singelo", I'd say in Portuguese ... It's somewhat exquisite mixed with beautiful. With a touch of spontaneity~

lq

----------


## BuckyKev

REMEMBRANCE::::

I liked that poem, each time I read it a different thought came to mind. The first time I thought of a broken heart and how one can become lost. The world around you crashes in destruction and you fight to get piece of mind.

Life so sad and lonely
Full of death an destruction,
Quite close to home, and only
Peace of mind is in construction.

--------

The second time I thought of the twin towers tragedy, how quickly it can all come to an end. A day to day way of living ruined in an instant.

Two towers that stood grand and tall,
Two gliding birds crash into a floor.
Thousands die beneath its fall
And bring the world into a war.

------

The third time I thought of my childhood and remembered how cold kids can be. I wondered why I acted how I did, and why others I knew at that age acted as they did. Children it seems from my memory, are much colder and more evil than adults.

School kids mocked, teased and jeered,
Segragation within their neighbourhood,
In twenty years we may hear they've cheered
A saddened cry against a loss of childhood.

----

Upon reading it one final time I thought of hope. That no matter how much wrong there is in the world, good will come of it in the end.

And with a band of heralds singing,
God his Angels shall he send.

Good poem, I really liked it. Is this style of writing what is known as a "three-stanza poem"?? ... My memory is terrible, but either way, I find it hard to write in that style. Great work  :Smile:

----------


## ~Sophia~

And I wondered if when you read it again after all that time, did you still believe in yourself? My interpretation is that you are reminding yourself you can always count on you! Your own strength to pull you through! That may be way off of course, still, I wanted to pop in to tell you I think the poem is terrific.

----------


## Niamh

Remembrance was a poem I wrote back in 2001 to voice my anger at humanity over what are now historical events. The first stanza is my observation that there is too much strife and hatred in our world, and the only form of peace that is at all successful is peace of mind.
The second stanza is about the twin towers and the tragedy of it, my anger over so many deaths and my head telling me that the result was going to be war and more death... The third stanza is about a school in northern Ireland where, at the time, there were catholic school kids being refused passage up a direct road to the school from their homes by a protestant community. It angered me that sectarian crap would be taken out on innocent school kids.
My last stanza is me basically saying that we are going to be the downfall of our planet. The Heralds are a sign of the apocalypse if i am not mistaken. We will all be judged for our actions when the world ends.

----------


## qimissung

> So i've been rummaging around my room trying to sort some things out for my big move tomorrow and i came across a small browning slip of paper with a poem i scribbled on and dated 8/05/05. 
> 
> So i thought i'd share it with you all.
> 
> *Remember*
> 
> When you have time to think
> Remember i am there for you.
> And every time your eyes blink
> ...



I've enjoyed all of your poetry, but this is the one that strikes a chord in my heart.

----------


## Niamh

> I've enjoyed all of your poetry, but this is the one that strikes a chord in my heart.


Really? I cant even recall the reason why i wrote that poem. I think it was for a friend who was going through a hard time. lost her mother the year before hand to cancer... and she was supposed to be travelling to NZ with a couple of other friends, but discovered they intended to ditch her when they got there... The irony of it all was that i ended up being the friend that got ditched in the end. Sometimes it doesnt matter how much you are there for someone...

----------


## qimissung

That, unfortunately, is true.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Okay so this expression has been in my head the last day or two. While in work it popped into my head. suddenly i was writing down a poem and when i finished, i read it and i was a bit surprised. I cant help think of it as a bold statement. And i'm not sure about it.
> But here it is. Please let me know what you think. 
> 
> *Is Mise Me Fein*
> Is mise me fein
> I am no one else
> Take me as I am.
> All flaws, all warts,
> All virtues, all passions,
> ...


I loved this poem, Niamh. I think that we could all learn something from your well put poem. Great job!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Hey Kiz! How are you? thank you very much for commenting. I'm starting to really like that poem. I think its kind of powerful.

----------


## Ruddy Morfaw

Dear Niamh, hope you are doing well. my name is Ruddy Morfaw, i am 16 years old and i am a cameroonian by birth and i just registered as a member of this literature forum of the BBC. i've seen your poems and just wish to say that they are realy lovely and keep it up.
i'll be ending here.stay well. bye.

----------


## Niamh

This is just a little limerick i wrote for Kilted while i was in Canada.  :Tongue: 

There once was a Scotsman named Drew
Who put too much wine in his stew
He felt a bit drunk
and fell off his bunk
and landed smack into his shoe!

 :Biggrin:

----------

